# Empfehlung Gamer Notebook bis 700€



## bjoern241 (14. Juni 2010)

*Empfehlung Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Hallo zusammen,

suche ein Notebook für die Arbeit, aber auch zum spielen.

Ich bin berufsbedingt öfters unterwegs und suche nun ein Notebook womit ich arbeiten kann, sprich Office usw. 

Aber wenn ich abends in Hotels bin, möchte ich auch ein bischen zokken.

Titel wie z.B. NFS Shift, Call of Duty usw.

Muss nicht in höchster Auflösung sein und muss nicht DX11 haben.

Bevorzugt natürlich 17" Notebooks.

Bekommt man nicht ein besseres P/L Verhältnis mit Notebooks die ältere Grafikarten haben?

Vielen Dank für Eure Empfehlungen !


----------



## kress (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Acer Aspire 7741G-334G50MNsk, Radeon 5650, (LX.PT102.139) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dieses würde ganz gut passen.
i3-330m mit 2x2,13ghz
4gb ram
HD5650.
17,3"

Ein ähnliches Notebook gibts auch von Packard Bell, bevorzuge jedoch persönlich Acer.


----------



## bjoern241 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Achso Akkulaufzeit übrigens egal.

Hatte auch eins rausgesucht und zwar das MSI Megabook GE600-i3343W7P.


----------



## chris-gz (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Ich würde dir ebenfalls den Acer vorschlagen weil er vom Preisleistung her klasse ist. Güstige 17" ler mit selber Hardware von Sony und Asus kannst die auch auf Hardware - Computer Shop - Hardware Versand | hoh.de selber raussuchen und solltest darauf achten das du doch noch ne 5650 Ati bzw 330gt als Grafikkarte wählst wobei die 5650 hier besser ist.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Das MSI ist auch gut, die Graka ist etwas besser als im Acer, und weil das MSI ne geringere Auflösung hat, wird es natürlich nochmal mehr FPS liefern können. 

Entscheide ansonsten einfach anhand evlt. anderer wichtiger Dinge: Anzahl USB, Festplatte, Design... oder vlt. ist die Auflösung des MSI ja sogar ZU klein...


----------



## bjoern241 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Danke für die Empfehlungen.

Ich war gestern mal in "meinem" Media Markt, um mir die Notebooks mal in natura anzusehen.

Meine Wahl fällt glaube ich auf das MSI. 16" als Monitorgröße ist optimal. Das die sowas früher schon nicht gemacht haben...

Da die Grafikkarte auch was besser ist, entscheide ich mich für das MSI

Danke nochmal !


----------



## Cey (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Empfehlung Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Das MSI GE700 (17") hat Hybridgrafikkarten dirn und damit eine exorbitante Akkulautzeit, vielleicht hat das das MSI GE600 auch. Kannst ja mal sagen, wie das so is von Verarbeitung etc.


----------

